# The fat and thin birds



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I was giving scratches to Birdie today, and i noticed that he didnt have a defined neck bone (i mean the one just behind their beaks) i then I felt Birdies breast and i cannot feel his bone at all, maybe only a tiny bit, i was worried he was overweight now im really thinking he is . Buddy on the other side, feels a little thin, with her bone sticking out quite alot.
I was wondering what stratergies some of you have to make Buddy gain a little weight, and Birdie to loose some? There in the same cage and get let out daily. Both have their wings clipped so that may have helped Birdie get to fat:blush: Also, what scales could i use to weigh them? I have some kitchen scales which im sure could be used. What is the normal/average weight of a male and female (possibly) cockatiel?
Both are on a seed diet, with the occasional millet seed. They are NOT interested in vegetables or fruit at all so im planning on buying some pellets, mixing that into their seed mix or putting them on that insted of seeds for a while
Any ideas?


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I just weighed them both on kitchen scales, and both are in close weight range within 90-100g (i found that 90-110g is healthy) Any ideas why Birdie feels so plump?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I understand they don't like veggies, but an _only_ seed diet is very bad, especially along with millet.

Cockatiels come in a different range of sizes, but if your skinny Cockatiel is continuously losing weight, it may be a good idea to have him seen by an Avian Vet to rule out sickness. As for the other one, you've gotta be really careful because Cockatiels can die from fatty liver due to poor diet. (as well as have problems such as vitamin deficiencies).

Getting them on a pellet diet certainly will help, and veggies would be a bonus too - the problem is when people see that their birds aren't eating veggies they automatically give up, and the longer you leave it, the longer it'll take to get them to eat it, just because they refuse it when you offer it now, it doesn't mean they're *never *going to try it.

Here's an excellent article on different ways to get your Cockatiels to eat vegetables and pellets: http://cockatielcottage.net/recipes.html
(there's also recipies that might be worth trying on the bottom of the page)


----------



## Mythara (Apr 9, 2009)

Weight can vary a lot with birds and still be healthy. For example, I have Kami who is 95g and Lofty who is 117g but both are a healthy weight. Lofty is just larger built than Kami. 

You definitely need to get them eating a more varied diet. As far as a healthy diet goes, variety is the key. Seeds are fine in moderation, as are pellets, cooked grains and legumes, veg of all sorts and other things like pasta in small amounts. 'tiels aren't fruit eaters and the nutritional value of fruit is less than that of veg so I wouldn't worry about that too much. 

The key to getting them to eat it is patience and variation. Hanging them on a kabob or weaving them through the bars of the cage is one way to make it seem attractive to them. My two get a salad with a variety of veg in it which got them to eat it in the first place. They love having the choice of what they want to eat in their bowl from a couple of leafy greens and herbds, and a variety of four or five vegetables. Mine also absolutely love "mash" which I make with a variety of things like lentils, marrowfat peas, mung beans, quinoa, buckwheat, etc.

http://www.feathersandforage.co.uk/?p=775
http://www.feathersandforage.co.uk/?p=925
http://www.feathersandforage.co.uk/?p=878

How much activity do they do? Are their wings clipped or are they flighted? Flighted birds are generally much fitter than clipped birds because flying allows them to burn off any extra calories. Foraging and a good variety of toys they enjoy are a great way to get them stimulated and moving around the cage too.

Do they share a cage? If so, keep an eye on them and make sure Birdie lets Buddy eat and doesn't try to hog the food all the time.

Weigh them at the same time every day for a month or so. Weigh them at the same time so they shold have eaten roughly the same amount from one day to the next. That way you'll be able to monitor any weight loss or gain. I would also probably take them in for a vet check anyway. To make sure they are ok and healthy and your vet will also be able to advise you about ways to get Birdie to lose weight.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

There wings are clipped which i know if a big factor with the weight gain. Im going to keep them chipped because of my last cockatiel who wasnt clipped and flew right into the fan then the glass window and broke his wing. They get let out daily for hours before and after i come home from school and almost all day on weekends. They are also free to come and go in their cages as they please, and because its next to my bed they can get to the windows, or walk over to me on the computer if they please.

With the veggies, ive tried hanging them up, weaving them through bars, cutting them into tiny pieces, into pieces that look like string (because they love string), placing a variety in a bowl. But they simply ignored it, ive also tried making a big fuss about it, pretending to eat some with them, they seemed intrested but once they tasted it they moved away. Ive tried offering it to them by hand and they just hissed and backed away from it. The only vegetable Buddy was interested in was Shalotts, and im sure there not even good for tiels, im going to try with her on the veggies first because shes younger then Birdie and generally seemed interested in trying some when she was with me making it.

I do have bird vitimins i guess i could use in their water, whats your opinion on this?
The pellets seem like a start, i saw on another thread that there crunchy and my birds LOVE crunchy things, like crackers so ill offer them some and see what their reaction is.

Birdie is a pretty big boy, he always was even when he was first brought home, i call him my meat head,while Buddy is a little more petite (proberly because shes young)
Ill keep and eye on them and moniter their food intake, ill also buy some varied vegetables today (like those small carrots with the green at the top) and brocolli and see how they go with that type.

Thank you for your replies!


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

Just an update, i bought brocoli, those carrots with the tops still on and basil, so far she LOVES the carrot tops, shes munching on some now  I tried to give her corn but i guess she prefers "thinner" looking vegetables! its only a small start but a start none the less


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I've read that wild cockatiels, in addition to eating seed, will chew on the stems of grass and other plants. This sounds accurate to me because my guys have a definite preference for "stemmy" or "seedy" looking vegetables. Broccoli florets, corn, and peas are the seedy ones. The stemmy ones include carrot tops, cilantro, thin asparagus spears, dandelion greens, and more. They also like the small leaves from the organic "spring mix" salad, but they don't care for large broad leaves like mustard or kale.

Their ultimate favorite though is chemical free lawn grass, in season. That's about as close to their native diet as I can get.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

occasionally ill bring them that grass with the seeds on the ends of the stalk, I wash them very well and dry them a little, the birds love it


----------



## WallyBird (Nov 23, 2009)

My tiels prefer thin stalk veggies too, carrot tops are their fav, with spinach stems at a close second. For awhile my tiels would only eat the stems of the spinach, but eventually they started enjoying the whole leaf. It just takes patience but eventually you'll find something they like


----------

